# 1 month-newborn guppy fry



## Guest (Mar 13, 2007)

my female feeder guppy just gave birth to 40+ fry today. about 1 month ago, she gave birth to about 20. the largest one is about 1/4 inches long, the smallest ones are newborns (few hours old). can I put them in the same tank till they grow up or do i have to put them in seperate tanks. thanks
Andrew


----------



## Ringo (Apr 10, 2006)

If you dont want the excess fry you can just put them in your main tank, some will surely survive as the others will get eaten/sucked up by the filter.


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2007)

i forgot to say that the mom is in another tank than all the fry. they are feeder guppies so i don't want them in my main tank, they are food for something. not sure what yet..lol


----------



## Ringo (Apr 10, 2006)

How about yourself?


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2007)

sorry, i don't eat guppies..lol their isn't much meat on them.


----------



## angelfishamy (Jul 22, 2006)

If its only th fry you can put them together. They aren't large enough yet to cause problem to each other. As long as the tank is large enough with good filtration and water changes they should all grow up well and healthy.


----------

